# New type of fishing/sport boat



## Last man (Oct 13, 2016)

Well hello everyone,

I am new to the forum and thought I would share the new style sport/fishing boat I just bought. It is a 10' x 5' rotomodeled plastic pontoon style boat called a Zego sports boat. These are manufactured in New Zealand. You sit on it like riding a waverunner and has an aluminum backrest/rod holder and also has a 41"x 41" front deck made from aluminum. It is powered by and outboard motor weightin less than 200lbs.
I have mercury 25 on mine. 14" draft and unsinkable due to the pontoons being foam filled.  The owner of the company goes out 10-20 miles fishing off of NZ.  I have registered mine in the destin fishing rodeo and it will get fished by myself and the friend I left it with in destin.

Unfortunately I am unable to upload photos  the one


----------

